# What steroid or compound have you always wanted to try?



## mugzy (Oct 19, 2020)

We read a lot about old and new products or things we might need to go with a cycle but sometimes have trouble finding them. I'm curious what products you have always wanted to try but have not found them on a list somewhere. 

Years ago I really wanted to try 76 mg Parabolin amps however they were very rare. In the late 90's I was able to purchase ten of them and was very happy to get my hands on them from an international supplier. They did not perform as well as I expected but not bad 

I would love to get some jelfa omnadren amps of old or karachi sustanon. Also Decadron (dexamethasone) for inflammation or swelling is unmatched by anything else.

How about you?


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2020)

Old Thai British dispensary dianabol, they have copies of them now but they not the same


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 19, 2020)

I dont know much about all the old school stuff but I wanna do tren for obvious reasons...also very curious about superdrol


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 19, 2020)

I have read where real igf-1 from back in the day was legit and the gains were massive ... I've kept my eyes open for years and never seen a recommended legit source ...


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2020)

True 100% certain to be legit pharma grade growth hormone.... At a cheap price. :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Oct 19, 2020)

Cheque drops!!!! Then go
find a bear in the woods.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> Cheque drops!!!! Then go
> find a bear in the woods.



And do what with it???lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2020)

Whatever will give me freaky huge muscles.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 19, 2020)

Russian Cyctahoh


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 19, 2020)

Love me some SD


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 19, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> And do what with it???lol



F it........


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> Cheque drops!!!! Then go
> find a bear in the woods.



Some of the blokes on me fight team back when I was in the game in the late 80s turned me on to mibolerone. 

5mg maybe an hour before a fight and I'd be in full beserker mode. Shite was insane, closest thing I've seen in real life to the rage virus.

The come down though was horrific, and that shites one of the most liver toxic substances I've come across.

Worth an experience perhaps if yer getting on the platform or competing in some way. Not something I'd recommend to a friend though fer normal gym use.


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 19, 2020)

Halotestin. Would love to see what that would do to the gym workout


----------



## 956Vette (Oct 19, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I have read where real igf-1 from back in the day was legit and the gains were massive ... I've kept my eyes open for years and never seen a recommended legit source ...


May as well quit or slow the search looking as IGF-1 success/intrigue is entirely marketing. Outcomes from a short acting glucose disposal agent don't amount to much (folks are almost always better off investing in growth hormone). Just my humble opinion, after buying product from Sigma almost twenty years ago...then having a hand in polypeptide synthesis operations for the better part of a decade. By and large, there wasn't rampant fraud manufacturing IGF-1 analogs...until clowns started retailing 1mg garbage for $20.... On the flip side, regarding _legal_ distribution of drugs for bodybuilders, even the most aggressive compounding pharmacies partnering with anti-aging physicians...they are not cross-selling clients with IGF-1 hormones.

Been wanting to try 1-test cyp (dihydroboldenone) :32 (1):


----------



## RISE (Oct 19, 2020)

Cheque drops and MENT.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 19, 2020)

Cheque Drops were great but the let down afterwords was rough and it have me headaches on just a few tabs.  I would do em again in the right circumstances.   We’ll see maybe on this comeback to the platform.  
like to get some high end gh and maybe try superdrol to see if it is worth a shit.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 19, 2020)

Still a virgin minus my TRT lol so a high dose of test would be fine for me to get my feet wet


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 20, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> I dont know much about all the old school stuff but I wanna do tren for obvious reasons...also very curious about superdrol



Wot is suoerdrol, mate? 400 molarity  test?


----------



## SloJoe (Oct 22, 2020)

IP made something back in the day, think he called it "Sus-A-Ton. I probably just slaughtered the name. It was a blend in an ampoule, 400 in 1-1/2cc. Some definite pip, I'd love to stumble upon that again. Anybody remember that?


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 22, 2020)

Always wanted to cheque drops but never got the chance.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> True 100% certain to be legit pharma grade growth hormone.... At a cheap price. :32 (20):



I'm with you on this one for sure pharma and especially the cheap price part.


----------



## bvs (Oct 22, 2020)

Gh, igf1, halo, anavar, primo; all the stuff that its hard to get legit pharmacy grade


----------



## j2048b (Oct 22, 2020)

Pharm gh, scared of the blood sugar rises

Primo..... Cost is up there for me


----------



## dreamscraper (Oct 22, 2020)

I remember the Muscle Media 2000 article that started the hype. I always assumed that was a legit article and the authors were just wrong. I guess it would hardly be shocking though if that article was written with a product/business plan already in mind. 



956Vette said:


> May as well quit or slow the search looking as IGF-1 success/intrigue is entirely marketing. Outcomes from a short acting glucose disposal agent don't amount to much (folks are almost always better off investing in growth hormone). Just my humble opinion, after buying product from Sigma almost twenty years ago...then having a hand in polypeptide synthesis operations for the better part of a decade. By and large, there wasn't rampant fraud manufacturing IGF-1 analogs...until clowns started retailing 1mg garbage for $20.... On the flip side, regarding _legal_ distribution of drugs for bodybuilders, even the most aggressive compounding pharmacies partnering with anti-aging physicians...they are not cross-selling clients with IGF-1 hormones.
> 
> Been wanting to try 1-test cyp (dihydroboldenone) :32 (1):


----------



## MrDoom70 (Oct 24, 2020)

I wish I could go back to the nineties and get on 4 or 5 cycles


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 25, 2020)

Gh and winny


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 25, 2020)

I pretty much done  it. What’s next up ladder?  I don’t know - maybe syntherol & insulin (sic).


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2020)

T-bol sounds fun.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 25, 2020)

Slin as well as test and tren base


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 30, 2020)

Russian D-bol back in the 90's that came in a blue and white box, 5mg tabs individual foil bubble strips were the best I ever came across. 
10 mg a day is all you needed.


----------



## Grinch (Oct 30, 2020)

JAXNY said:


> Russian D-bol back in the 90's that came in a blue and white box, 5mg tabs individual foil bubble strips were the best I ever came across.
> 10 mg a day is all you needed.



That is very specific and convincing
 I'm gonna go with what you said.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 6, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> T-bol sounds fun.



It is and gains are quick.



JAXNY said:


> Russian D-bol back in the 90's that came in a blue and white box, 5mg tabs individual foil bubble strips were the best I ever came across.
> 10 mg a day is all you needed.



Yes I remember this very well. It was bitter tasting, I remember Retabolil used to post pictures of cases of this. Thai pinks were very good as well.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 6, 2020)

M1T
Just haven't gotten around to it maybe next year if things work out..


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 7, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Yes I remember this very well. It was bitter tasting, I remember Retabolil used to post pictures of cases of this. Thai pinks were very good as well.



Thai pinks were very good.  They were my favorite.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 7, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> Still a virgin minus my TRT lol so a high dose of test would be fine for me to get my feet wet



What would you consider a high dose?  I personally felt 750 was as good as a gram and it caused less sides for me.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 7, 2020)

I would have liked to try HGH, or DES ( 1-3) IGF-1,   or the actual IGF-1 itself.


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 7, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> What would you consider a high dose?  I personally felt 750 was as good as a gram and it caused less sides for me.



im with you here. I’ve ran as high as 1.2grams and there is no noticeable difference between that and 750mg for me, and on top of that my test levels actually barely raise past 750mg, it’s like my body just won’t process that much. I just end up more watery and gross feeling.


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 7, 2020)

Not a particular or steroid I’d like to try, I don’t really believe there is a magical thing that is going to change the physique significantly. For example do I use hgh? Yeah but it’s certainly not all that it’s made out to be unless your 50s+, it certainly is not worth the price even generics when you compare it to what you get out of aas. But One thing I’d like to try is a deca only cycle. Like 1.5-2grams of it. Add in oral estrogen if my e2 levels are too low. Jordan Peters likes deca only cycles quite a bit, has seen great results and says he feels and looks better on it then a more conventional high test medium deca cycle.


----------



## Jin (Nov 7, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Not a particular or steroid I’d like to try, I don’t really believe there is a magical thing that is going to change the physique significantly. For example do I use hgh? Yeah but it’s certainly not all that it’s made out to be unless your 50s+, it certainly is not worth the price even generics when you compare it to what you get out of aas. But One thing I’d like to try is a deca only cycle. Like 1.5-2grams of it. Add in oral estrogen if my e2 levels are too low. Jordan Peters likes deca only cycles quite a bit, has seen great results and says he feels and looks better on it then a more conventional high test medium deca cycle.


Do it. You mean with trt or actually zero test?

I loved 1g deca and trt test.


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Do it. You mean with trt or actually zero test?
> 
> I loved 1g deca and trt test.



ive seen guys like JP do it with 0 test but I just don’t think I could mentally. If I was to try it I’d probably keep test at around 125-150mg


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 1, 2020)

I've tried a ton of exotics... but I'd be curious to try dimethylnandrolone trimethylnandrolone and tetrahydragestrinone (THG aka The Clear).


----------



## Miamiking (Dec 2, 2020)

Primo and I would love to see what Tren did for me but worried it may be hard on my liver.


----------



## xyokoma (Dec 2, 2020)

Preferably something that wont make me grow a penis, lose hair or my cute ass voice. Also not sure bf would like a beard on me either... 
Any suggestions, fellas? :32 (18):


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 2, 2020)

mugzy said:


> We read a lot about old and new products or things we might need to go with a cycle but sometimes have trouble finding them. I'm curious what products you have always wanted to try but have not found them on a list somewhere.
> 
> Years ago I really wanted to try 76 mg Parabolin amps however they were very rare. In the late 90's I was able to purchase ten of them and was very happy to get my hands on them from an international supplier. They did not perform as well as I expected but not bad
> 
> ...



Jelfa omnadren and the Karachi sustanons where Great! 
Do you remember the Anadrol 50 by syntex? 
1 tab is all you needed. 
Preload sustanons in the glass syringe with the 18 gage needle on it from Mexico...Lol. 
My buddy was wondering why his ass hurt so much..Lol


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

I loved super T450 by Sp I think. 
always wanted to try superdrol 
and REAL HGH.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 2, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> I loved super T450 by Sp I think.
> always wanted to try superdrol
> and REAL HGH.



I've tried super drol three times. Twice with oral, bad experience both times had to shut it down. 
Trying a low dose injectable right now and am feeling that nasty feeling again. 
Could just be all me.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 2, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Russian Cyctahoh
> 
> View attachment 10654



Had those many times before too. Used to have a nice Russian connection back in the day.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ve had my eyes on this stack for a minute. I’m just not sure if I’m ready yet!


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 2, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I’ve had my eyes on this stack for a minute. I’m just not sure if I’m ready yet!
> View attachment 10938



Good luck with those. Keep us posted on your performance.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 2, 2020)

JAXNY said:


> Good luck with those. Keep us posted on your performance.


 I’m gonna log it here at ugbb. 
It’s going to be epic! :32 (15):


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

I have always wanted to try Anadrol but read too many horror stories to venture any farther than Test only cycles.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 2, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Preferably something that wont make me grow a penis, lose hair or my cute ass voice. Also not sure bf would like a beard on me either...
> Any suggestions, fellas? :32 (18):


My wife has done a few.. the following are pretty safe. 
25mg test or primo, 5-10mg var, or 25mg halodrol


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 13, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Preferably something that wont make me grow a penis, lose hair or my cute ass voice. Also not sure bf would like a beard on me either...
> Any suggestions, fellas? :32 (18):



Girl, Sameeee. Everyone reccomends anavar but I can't find it or don't trust the few places I've seen jt


----------



## Tiny (Dec 13, 2020)

Eagle eggz
View attachment 11025



Nothing constructive to add. Carry on.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 13, 2020)

Tiny said:


> Eagle eggz
> View attachment 11025
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy! Speaking on big eggs...I eat jumbo goose eggs in the spring


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 13, 2020)

Anavar chicas. Anavar. The wonder drug. Just be super super careful. There’s so many fakes it’s unreal. I’ve had a lot of different brands and I can say the best and ONLY real Var I’ve had was Balkan Pharm. you’ll know the day you take your first real Var. It’s strong and it’s amazing. My wife doesn’t take a lot. She’s on 10mg the first week and day one her Bp elevates and her stamina for like everything skyrockets. Week 2 she ups to 20mg and rides that out until week 8. Adds clen week 6 and continue to raise that dose weekly until max 120mcg. For a total of 16 weeks on. Her voice is still the same sexy little notes she use to belt out 12 years ago. Her drive increases too. I love cycling her )) btw if you know of anything off cycle that’ll make her drive increase, please let me know. Lol.


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 13, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> My wife has done a few.. the following are pretty safe.
> 25mg test or primo, 5-10mg var, or 25mg halodrol



Prop im assumeing?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 13, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> Prop im assumeing?



Cypionate 100mg. She doesn't like pinning often. Used my 1cc barrels with a 27g .5" dart on it..same as I use when cruising. Very easy to measure a dose (especially if it's concentrated at 100mg) with the 100iu ticks on it - every tick mark is a mg.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 14, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> Anavar chicas. Anavar. The wonder drug. Just be super super careful. There’s so many fakes it’s unreal. I’ve had a lot of different brands and I can say the best and ONLY real Var I’ve had was Balkan Pharm. you’ll know the day you take your first real Var. It’s strong and it’s amazing. My wife doesn’t take a lot. She’s on 10mg the first week and day one her Bp elevates and her stamina for like everything skyrockets. Week 2 she ups to 20mg and rides that out until week 8. Adds clen week 6 and continue to raise that dose weekly until max 120mcg. For a total of 16 weeks on. Her voice is still the same sexy little notes she use to belt out 12 years ago. Her drive increases too. I love cycling her )) btw if you know of anything off cycle that’ll make her drive increase, please let me know. Lol.



I really hope this is appropriate to ask (not asking for a source!) I'm just having a hard time finding a source that had their var reviewed. Its always guys posting labs and reviews for their test and stuff. Should I assume if there were good reviews for their test that its worth trying their orals? The only local person I talked to said he can't get var 🙄. I have a testing kit for when the time comes so I will test it regardless


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 14, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> I really hope this is appropriate to ask (not asking for a source!) I'm just having a hard time finding a source that had their var reviewed. Its always guys posting labs and reviews for their test and stuff. Should I assume if there were good reviews for their test that its worth trying their orals? The only local person I talked to said he can't get var 🙄. I have a testing kit for when the time comes so I will test it regardless



I wouldnt go off their Testosterone results alone, its not a solid indicator.  Test is an easy to get and cheap compound..... best bet would be to use a trusted source, or test it yourself.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 14, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I wouldnt go off their Testosterone results alone, its not a solid indicator.  Test is an easy to get and cheap compound..... best bet would be to use a trusted source, or test it yourself.



I had a "source" but wanted to wait until I had my macros and stuff right before trying it. Well when I was ready, I asked him and he said he lost his source and then reccomended napsgear......a 60 second Google search proved that to be a TERRIBLE idea lol. Guess it was a blessing in disguise I didnt get anything from someone who would reccomend that! #trustnobitch


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 14, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> Anavar chicas. Anavar. The wonder drug. Just be super super careful. There’s so many fakes it’s unreal. I’ve had a lot of different brands and I can say the best and ONLY real Var I’ve had was Balkan Pharm. you’ll know the day you take your first real Var. It’s strong and it’s amazing. My wife doesn’t take a lot. She’s on 10mg the first week and day one her Bp elevates and her stamina for like everything skyrockets. Week 2 she ups to 20mg and rides that out until week 8. Adds clen week 6 and continue to raise that dose weekly until max 120mcg. For a total of 16 weeks on. Her voice is still the same sexy little notes she use to belt out 12 years ago. Her drive increases too. I love cycling her )) btw if you know of anything off cycle that’ll make her drive increase, please let me know. Lol.



My libido always went up when I took melanotan. Idk if that was a side effect or just a weird fluke. Theres another peptide my friend tried who got increased  libido from but don't remember the name of it off the top of my head


----------



## Jin (Dec 14, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> My libido always went up when I took melanotan. Idk if that was a side effect or just a weird fluke. Theres another peptide my friend tried who got increased  libido from but don't remember the name of it off the top of my head



PT-141. 

I think they realized the effect from MT2 and made a peptide for only that effect without the tanning. So it would work for you. 

I never got that with MT2


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> PT-141.
> 
> I think they realized the effect from MT2 and made a peptide for only that effect without the tanning. So it would work for you.
> 
> I never got that with MT2



Yeah thats it! There is a new drug on the market thats called Vyleesi for female libido but I heard its pretty much just  PT-141 but branded now lol


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

Another one I thought of today, though I used it over 10yrs ago.. wish I cut use it again in this upcoming cut is furazabol. A nice little boost, very mild but keeps you dry


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

Ever since seeing ScarFace I’ve thought I really missed out on Quaaludes. 

Too bad, I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> Ever since seeing ScarFace I’ve thought I really missed out on Quaaludes.
> 
> Too bad, I think that ship has sailed.



Most are surprised what might be floating around on the inter-webz

Try brewly :32 (18):


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 21, 2020)

I’ve never even heard of half of these. So cool, thanks Op.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Most are surprised what might be floating around on the inter-webz
> 
> Try brewly :32 (18):



I think
having quaaludes on hand after trying cheque drops is the responsible
thing to do.  Nobody should
die in the name of experimental fun.....


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 25, 2020)

Like others have stated pharmacy grade HGH


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> Ever since seeing ScarFace I’ve thought I really missed out on Quaaludes.
> 
> Too bad, I think that ship has sailed.



Quaaludes were a lot of fun but hard to come by so we had to settle for Seconal which were like .25 apiece and all it took was two. We didn't always take just two but we probably should have stopped there. I took hundreds of them during my teenage years in the 60's-early 70's unfortunately :^ /


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> We read a lot about old and new products or things we might need to go with a cycle but sometimes have trouble finding them. I'm curious what products you have always wanted to try but have not found them on a list somewhere.
> 
> How about you?


Forgot to mention I've also wanted to run a 2g test cycle with 500mg daily drol, as seen recommended from someone around here. But... I've never gotten around to it. The test, ya, but no where even remotely close with drol.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 9, 2021)

mugzy said:


> We read a lot about old and new products or things we might need to go with a cycle but sometimes have trouble finding them. I'm curious what products you have always wanted to try but have not found them on a list somewhere.
> 
> Years ago I really wanted to try 76 mg Parabolin amps however they were very rare. In the late 90's I was able to purchase ten of them and was very happy to get my hands on them from an international supplier. They did not perform as well as I expected but not bad
> 
> ...


Tren!! Never had any would like to try it but medical conditions won’t let me


----------



## Snachito (Jan 9, 2021)

Ohh man I always wanted to try Primo not UGL Primo but real pharm grade primo, but never got a chance cuz by the time I was going to order some from Satchboogie (if I spelled it correctly) over at Outlaw he had gone scammer!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 9, 2021)

Snachito said:


> Ohh man I always wanted to try Primo not UGL Primo but real pharm grade primo, but never got a chance cuz by the time I was going to order some from Satchboogie (if I spelled it correctly) over at Outlaw he had gone scammer!!



I get anything that’s hard to find, or easily faked (orals) that I want a particular brand of. I’m considering primo too. Anyway, I use roidsmall.to. But they’re not domestic, it takes like 3 weeks to get to you. But it’s always, EXACTLY what you’re looking for and you can verify their authenticity on the actual pharma page of whatever brand you gotta have.


----------



## Matt6566 (Jan 17, 2021)

Honestly I'd be down to try just about anything but I would have to have an experienced/trusted mentor to walk me through it, I'd be afraid of messing things up on my own I don't do needles well....that's not gonna happen so I'm just sticking to all natty


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 17, 2021)

Matt6566 said:


> Honestly I'd be down to try just about anything but I would have to have an experienced/trusted mentor to walk me through it, I'd be afraid of messing things up on my own I don't do needles well....that's not gonna happen so I'm just sticking to all natty


I don't like em either.. but it is a game changer. I let my wife do most of my shots, unless I pissed her off that day, then I usually do it myself. lol Some test once or twice a week and some dbol for breakfast lunch and dinner is a solid first cycle.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 17, 2021)

Always wanted to try halotestin but I the use never really fit my personal needs


----------

